# Perfume consistancy & staying power



## mac_obsession (Apr 22, 2005)

You know I was just thinking about this and it makes a lot of sense IMHO.

I am a perfume junkie and for the most part I only buy EDP (eau de parfum) and not EDTs (eau de toilettes) - parfum being the stronger concentrate. I also usually only buy high-end perfume.

Has anyone beside me noticed the fact that almost every perfume (that Ive bought anyways) wears off in like an hour?

I think that the companies finally found a cashcow, by inventing the solid perfumes, and the ones you can stick in your pocket or purse to reapply during the day because the MORE Expensive edp wears off. Ive noticed this in dkny, ralph lauren, cacharel, etc.. So you end up paying for twice the product, and/or a different form.

Im really dissapointed, I remember a time where you spritzed your neck or wrists once and you smelled good all day..

Is it just me?


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2005)

agreed....It's frustrating and you don't want to stash the bottle in your purse!!!!  I haven't trusted the little sticks enough yet to purchase them.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 23, 2005)

i must agree with you. in fact on saturday when i bought island, the sa tried to sell me one of those refillable atomizers to keep in my purse or car for mid-day touch ups... i thought to myself.. 
there shouldn't be a need to have to touch it up??? they're costly as it is and should last all day!


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 23, 2005)

I just read an article about this in Real Simple magazine.  They were saying that b/c the solids do not contain alcohol, they have more staying power.  I treated myself to a little jar of Chanel Chance Shimmer Touch, I guess I'll have to give a review after I try it for a few days.  The SA tried to told me I also needed the gift set to make it last.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got the gel b/c I felt the spray was too strong!

A lot of times I'll think my perfume has faded, but when I come home, my b.f. tells me I smell good.  I guess we get immune to the scent if we wear it all day.


----------



## Onederland (Apr 23, 2005)

Well you're supposed to layer on the scent's now.

But still, i suppose you're right, as you would have to buy various products.

But simple

Wash with the body gel

Use the Body lotion

Spritz the perfume.


By layering on the 3 different forms of the scent, it stays there all day. It works. But Its really expensive.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Well you're supposed to layer on the scent's now.

But still, i suppose you're right, as you would have to buy various products.

But simple

Wash with the body gel

Use the Body lotion

Spritz the perfume.


By layering on the 3 different forms of the scent, it stays there all day. It works. But Its really expensive._

 

omg i was just gonna update my post saying exactly this!  layering DOES make the scent last all day.. depending on which fragrance i use, i do the 3 step body wash, lotion and  perfume, but if it's a stronger scent like angel by thierry mugler or prada, just the lotion and perfume will do...


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 23, 2005)

I usually layer as well, but with Chance, I felt like all three might have been too much.  I may and go back to get the lotion.  The gift set she showed me didn't seem that practical.  The lotion and shower gel would have lasted a week or two.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Well you're supposed to layer on the scent's now.

Wash with the body gel
Use the Body lotion
Spritz the perfume.
By layering on the 3 different forms of the scent, it stays there all day. It works. But Its really expensive._

 
Hmmmm...I thought this might be overkill, but I guess I'm gonna have to give it a shot.  Thanks for the update


----------



## Onederland (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
Well you're supposed to layer on the scent's now.

But still, i suppose you're right, as you would have to buy various products.

But simple

Wash with the body gel

Use the Body lotion

Spritz the perfume.


By layering on the 3 different forms of the scent, it stays there all day. It works. But Its really expensive.

 

omg i was just gonna update my post saying exactly this!  layering DOES make the scent last all day.. depending on which fragrance i use, i do the 3 step body wash, lotion and  perfume, but if it's a stronger scent like angel by thierry mugler or prada, just the lotion and perfume will do...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I usually wear Rocking Rio by Escada...young, fresh, and fruity! LIKE ME! hahahahaha...and its rather soft, but sweet. But when im wearing FLOWERBOMB by Viktor and Rolf, lotion is enough. And if im in BIG NEED, then the spritz too.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 23, 2005)

[/quote] Yeah, I usually wear Rocking Rio by Escada...young, fresh, and fruity! LIKE ME! hahahahaha...[/quote] 


LOL onederland!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't usually have a problem with stuff lasting. I use a nonscented body lotion, because fragrance sticks better to moisturized skin. And I spray on my clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or layer, that works.. but like everyone mentioned it is expensive as hell


----------



## sophie-au (Apr 26, 2005)

If you're dry-skinned (like me) fragrance will fade quicker.  Also, fruity, marine, citrus and other "fresh" notes used in the opening (top notes) of a fragrance are more volatile and thus fade more quickly, especially compared to vanilla, musk, woods and other base notes which hang around for hours.

I've found my fave fragrances are often heavy in the top-notes and light at the base.  Coupled with my dry skin, this means they fade even quicker!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The suggestions people have made re: layering, moisturising etc. do help though!

One thing about solids - the base ingredient seems to make a huge difference in their longevity.  In my experience, Estee Lauder solids are quite long-lasting whereas L'Occitane solids are very fleeting.

Just my two perfumed cents!


----------



## JessieC (Jul 15, 2005)

I totally understand the frustration. But its true that after awhile, our noses just get used to the smell and although you cant smell it, other people can. Also, the moisturizred skin thing then perfume totally helps with the smell's staying power.


----------

